
Ask HN: What is the point of https://News.YCombinator.com/s.gif - dharness
Is it just me, or was that black bar at the top of HN not there before?
======
bfung
It's usually put up when a notable person to the hn/yc crowd has passed away.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290)

